# How do you respond to friends and acquaintances who try to pass off fake luxury watches as genuine?



## Desidd

X


----------



## imaCoolRobot

patronising smile


----------



## Skippy4000

"Oh, that's such a nice Breitling. Too bad it's fake"


----------



## cpayton

I typically say, "It looks like you got a great deal on that." Little bit sarcastic and it also tells the owner that he/she isn't fooling anyone. No sense castrating them, but no sense letting them be part of the club either.


----------



## VoltesV

I usually respond, "Oh okay." Then I'll finish the discussion straight after that by changing the topic or pretend I have to do something urgent.


----------



## SoonerTA

Y'all are all to nice. I usually call them out on it and tell them why I know its fake...haha. No, not really. I just smile and go on with my day.


----------



## Skippy4000

I don't say anything unless they're being arrogant about it.


----------



## Kittysafe

My mom buys knock off purses because she likes the design but doesn't want to spend $5000 on a genuine one.


----------



## MattHofstadt

Usually ask more questions to see how far they'll take the lie. Fake watches are for fake people, and I don't include fake people in my circle of friends.


----------



## Toothbras

Never seen one, so I guess I'm not sure. To be honest, I've rarely see someone with a decent watch, when I do I'm too ecstatic noticing it to check if it appears to be fake lol


----------



## Toothbras

Kittysafe said:


> My mom buys knock off purses because she likes the design but doesn't want to spend $5000 on a genuine one.


My wife has a few of these, I'm glad she doesn't insist on the real thing or else my watch collection/budget would be far smaller!


----------



## little big feather

This is easy.......My friends don't know what an expensive watch looks like......Anything more than a Wal-Mart watch
is out of their comprehension.


----------



## Mediocre

I don't say anything. It is no skin off my back either way.


----------



## Nauticqua

Toothbras said:


> Never seen one, so I guess I'm not sure. To be honest, I've rarely see someone with a decent watch, when I do I'm too ecstatic noticing it to check if it appears to be fake lol


^ this

And as far as friends and family? None of them care about watches enough to bother with fakes.


----------



## pronstar

Unless it says Rolex on it, few of my friends know any difference in value between a Zenith and an Invicta...I suspect most of the general public is the same.


----------



## shnjb

I point out the flaws and tell them to get a better watch.


----------



## 427_Monster

There's nothing wrong with buying a fake and telling people it's a fake...but it's completely wrong to buy a fake and tell people it's real. Those type of people are the biggest tools. Fortunately none of my friends/family are like that.

The most common type of this behavior that I have witnessed is up-badging cars, e.g., 328/335s with M badges, C250s with AMG badges. And yes I will call them out.

Saw a really nice BMW 328 coupe with a M badge in Trader Joes parking lot. I talked to the owner, and here's our convo.
"Nice M3. How much did you pay for it" - me
"Yeah I know. $80k. It's very fast and sweet"
"$80k??!! You got ripped off big time. That looks like a $45k 328 with a $5 M badge from ebay. And no it's not fast" - me
No words from the owner. Just got into the car and drove away.


----------



## Monocrom

_"Hey. I hope you didn't pay retail for that obvious fake. Take it back and get your money back from the bastard who cheated you."_


----------



## Mach 1

SoonerTA said:


> Y'all are all to nice. I usually call them out on it and tell them why I know its fake...haha. No, not really. I just smile and go on with my day.


I don't mock people for wearing counterfeit watches. I mock the guy who wears a Rolex and is too stupid to know the difference between to and too. Then, I just smile and thank God for idiots and the free entertainment they provide.


----------



## shnjb

Mach 1 said:


> I don't mock people for wearing counterfeit watches. I mock the guy who wears a Rolex and is too stupid to know the difference between to and too. Then, I just smile and thank God for idiots and the free entertainment they provide.


Rolex owners = can't distinguish between to and too?


----------



## Mach 1

shnjb said:


> Rolex owners = can't distinguish between to and too?


Certainly. Unless of course SoonerTA is just posing with that big fat Rolex logo in his signature.


----------



## Tag Mac

427_Monster said:


> There's nothing wrong with buying a fake and telling people it's a fake...but it's completely wrong to buy a fake and tell people it's real. Those type of people are the biggest tools. Fortunately none of my friends/family are like that.
> 
> The most common type of this behavior that I have witnessed is up-badging cars, e.g., 328/335s with M badges, C250s with AMG badges. And yes I will call them out.
> 
> Saw a really nice BMW 328 coupe with a M badge in Trader Joes parking lot. I talked to the owner, and here's our convo.
> "Nice M3. How much did you pay for it" - me
> "Yeah I know. $80k. It's very fast and sweet"
> "$80k??!! You got ripped off big time. That looks like a $45k 328 with a $5 M badge from ebay. And no it's not fast" - me
> No words from the owner. Just got into the car and drove away.


How did you know it was a 328 if it was badged up as a M3


----------



## Monocrom

Tag Mac said:


> How did you know it was a 328 if it was badged up as a M3


He likely noticed the more obscure details that any enthusiast would notice. Can't fool everyone just by swapping out the badging for M3 badges.


----------



## shnjb

Monocrom said:


> He likely noticed the more obscure details that any enthusiast would notice. Can't fool everyone just by swapping out the badging for M3 badges.


Yeah 328 doesn't look like an m3 at all.
Wheel arches, grills on the side and front, rims... Lots of differences.


----------



## Tag Mac

I wasnt asking how he knew it wasnt a M3 as that is easy. Of course it doesnt have the arches, bonnet bulge etc. I was curious as to how he knew it was a 328 rather than a 325 or 330 for example.


----------



## Tag Mac

Looking at his post again, it appears as though he is not from Europe, so maybe they may have different models/set ups to distinguish them. Here they all look the same hence why it was so strange to say it was a specific 3 series model.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Not sure about US specs etc. but I can usually tell you what's under the bonnet by seeing the type of exhaust on the car. Single on the left, double on the left, single left and right, double left and right and so on. Only for the cars I know more about (such as BMW in this example). 

Some people add the M badge if they have an M sports package or some upgrades, I don't mind if someone, say, puts on 335i M but I do boil with hate if I see "335i" on something that clearly has two exhausts on the left rather than the split single exhaust the 335 would have. Or seeing an actual M3 badge on it. That's so stupid that I can't understand the reasoning behind it.

Everyone who doesn't know doesn't care and everyone who would care easily notices.

We ordered the 5 series without engine badge and I've always removed it from the second hand Beemers I've owned. The Z4 only had it on the sides but I took it off anyway.


----------



## Tag Mac

justbecauseIcan said:


> Everyone who doesn't know doesn't care and everyone who would care easily notices.


Exactly, makes no sense. 
Here the 4 cylinder models have the same single exhausts, the 3.0 models have the same twin exhausts while the 335 has the double, so apart from the 335 you cannot tell exactly which model it is.


----------



## Monocrom

justbecauseIcan said:


> Not sure about US specs etc. but I can usually tell you what's under the bonnet by seeing the type of exhaust on the car. Single on the left, double on the left, single left and right, double left and right and so on. Only for the cars I know more about (such as BMW in this example).
> 
> Some people add the M badge if they have an M sports package or some upgrades, I don't mind if someone, say, puts on 335i M but I do boil with hate if I see "335i" on something that clearly has two exhausts on the left rather than the split single exhaust the 335 would have. Or seeing an actual M3 badge on it. *That's so stupid that I can't understand the reasoning behind it.*


Sad, pretentious individuals who have a desperate need to impress total strangers with "how well" they're doing in Life.


----------



## Tag Mac

Monocrom said:


> Sad, pretentious individuals who have a desperate need to impress total strangers with "how well" they're doing in Life.


Everyone feels the need to impress, be accepted, respected, held in high regard etc. to varying degrees, however, it always seems to be those that appear in greater need of it than ourselves that are so damningly ridiculed.


----------



## Monocrom

Tag Mac said:


> Everyone feels the need to impress, be accepted, respected, held in high regard etc. to varying degrees, however, it always seems to be those that appear in greater need of it than ourselves that are so damningly ridiculed.


Instead of actually working harder to be more successful, it's just easier for some adults to play pretend. Call me crazy, but I stopped doing that $#!% when I grew up. Is there truly anything more genuinely pathetic than adults who play pretend?


----------



## Skippy4000

Monocrom said:


> Instead of actually working harder to be more successful, it's just easier for some adults to play pretend. Call me crazy, but I stopped doing that $#!% when I grew up. Is there truly anything more genuinely pathetic than adults who play pretend?


This is called debt. Something I don't believe in.


----------



## Tag Mac

Monocrom said:


> Instead of actually working harder to be more successful, it's just easier for some adults to play pretend. Call me crazy, but I stopped doing that $#!% when I grew up. Is there truly anything more genuinely pathetic than adults who play pretend?


Maybe those that get their knickers in such a twist over it?


----------



## copperjohn

I was going to respond that I have never had anyone show me a fake, but try to tell its real. They have started with "do you think this is real" which, frankly, answers the question with its question. But they were testing me, not trying to trick me.

But I notice that the original post is gone? Or is it only my computer?


----------



## progman2000

427_Monster said:


> There's nothing wrong with buying a fake and telling people it's a fake...but it's completely wrong to buy a fake and tell people it's real. Those type of people are the biggest tools. Fortunately none of my friends/family are like that.
> 
> The most common type of this behavior that I have witnessed is up-badging cars, e.g., 328/335s with M badges, C250s with AMG badges. And yes I will call them out.
> 
> Saw a really nice BMW 328 coupe with a M badge in Trader Joes parking lot. I talked to the owner, and here's our convo.
> "Nice M3. How much did you pay for it" - me
> "Yeah I know. $80k. It's very fast and sweet"
> "$80k??!! You got ripped off big time. That looks like a $45k 328 with a $5 M badge from ebay. And no it's not fast" - me
> No words from the owner. Just got into the car and drove away.


Is it just me or does asking a complete stranger in a parking lot how much they paid for their car sound like the tool move here?

Kind of thinking this conversation happened in your head after you spotted the fake, by whatever, you guys seem pretty fired up...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Gato

It somewhat depends on the circumstances, but I think I would not say a word. Someone who is a poser like that is not worth my time. Or, if they are not a poser but really do believe its authentic...it might be a gift from someone, and I would not want to be the one to burst the bubble. Honestly I don't see anything good coming out of speaking up, you won't come across well embarrassing them. Sometimes live-and-let-live is actually a good policy. If it were a close friend that I knew really well, I would consider saying something - depending on the circumstances. For instance if I am worried they may have gotten ripped off. But if I did approach such a friend, I would be sure to do so in private.


----------



## Monocrom

Tag Mac said:


> Maybe those that get their knickers in such a twist over it?


Oh now I see... Either you're being a troll or I just hit a personal nerve.

Main point... yeah; nothing more truly sad and pathetic than an adult who can't deal with reality and has a desperate, over-whelming, need to play pretend and show strangers that he's a Big Shot. That he's more important in this world than he actually is. Folks like that... folks who can't deal with reality and need to pretend their lives are actually meaningful (without bothering to put in the effort to change their lives for the better because that would require some work) yeah, nothing sadder than that.

Though for quite a few such individuals, thankfully it's not too late to grow up and do something more than just walk or drive around while "frontin."


----------



## Okapi001

427_Monster said:


> There's nothing wrong with buying a fake and telling people it's a fake...but it's completely wrong to buy a fake and tell people it's real.


But there are also thousands and thousands of those that don't know they pay top dollar for a fake. It's only fair to tell a friend he was scammed, if you recognise he has a fake. Perhaps it's still time to return the watch or to report the seller to the police.


----------



## Monocrom

copperjohn said:


> I was going to respond that I have never had anyone show me a fake, but try to tell its real. They have started with "do you think this is real" which, frankly, answers the question with its question. But they were testing me, not trying to trick me.
> 
> But I notice that the original post is gone? Or is it only my computer?


Nope, not just yours.'


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Monocrom said:


> ...play pretend and show strangers that he's a Big Shot. That he's more important in this world than he actually is. Folks like that... folks who can't deal with reality and need to pretend their lives are actually meaningful..


See I agree that passing fakes off as real, up-badging cars, incurring debt to buy non-essentials to impress etc are ridiculous practices that point to some deeper issues. However, your arguing sounds like the status symbols they try to show off, if they were real, would actually mean something.

I love the idea of stealth wealth..


----------



## Tag Mac

Okapi001 said:


> But there are also thousands and thousands of those that don't know they pay top dollar for a fake. It's only fair to tell a friend he was scammed, if you recognise he has a fake. Perhaps it's still time to return the watch or to report the seller to the police.


True, although I could imagine that there is nothing worse than finding out that you have been ripped off £/$1000s with no chance of recourse. In some cases ignorance maybe bliss as they say.


----------



## Monocrom

justbecauseIcan said:


> See I agree that passing fakes off as real, up-badging cars, incurring debt to buy non-essentials to impress etc are ridiculous practices that point to some deeper issues. However, your arguing sounds like the status symbols they try to show off, if they were real, would actually mean something.
> 
> *I love the idea of stealth wealth...*


Me too.

At one time, it was the norm. There was a simply understood way of doing things. It used to be seen as (and it truly is) low-class behavior to flaunt one's wealth. Two reasons:

1) You don't thumb your nose at those less fortunate by "showing off."

2) Much more pragmatic reason.... Don't make yourself a target to those who might decide to physically take what's yours.' And I don't mean just thieves and other scumbags. You're traveling through a neighborhood that has soul-crushing poverty. You pull into a gas-station late at night. The attendant on duty sees your NICE car. Sees your rings. Sees your Rolex.... And for a split-second he realizes that you're wearing more money on you than he sees in over a year. Enough to get his hungry family some real food. Including his small child who cries every night because they didn't get enough to eat. Might be a very moral person, but he might decide that feeding his children is far more important than holding onto his morals. Might decide that feeling like crap is a worthwhile trade-off to his little children being able to fill their tummies.

Nowadays, the concept of not flaunting it has been replaced with being a flashy A-hole. Pretending that it benefits others because it'll somehow inspire them to work harder to have what you do. That it's somehow "aspirational." (It's actually a ridiculous mind-set. But it exists. You still see some older individuals, especially the Old Money crowd, that adhere to the old concept.)

Just to clarify, it's never a good thing to be flashy. But if one has the money and wants to tool around in an actual M3, well; even an M3 is rather understated compared to a blood-red Ferrari. Like someone walking around with a Rolex Explorer (most understated Rolex model out there) because they love the look and can afford it. Compared to a guy walking around with a yellow Submariner fake that doesn't even look like gold, while pretending he's a big deal as he flashes it all over the place. That's the same type of guy who puts M3 badges on a base model BMW that was bought used. Fake person, fake watch, fake M3; just playing pretend.

Whether it's real or fake, trying to impress random strangers with it is just absolutely low-class.


----------



## MarkingTime

I couldn't care less anymore. I'm not on this planet to make people feel bad about fake watches.


----------



## Monocrom

MarkingTime said:


> I couldn't care less anymore. I'm not on this planet to make people feel bad about fake watches.


Damn... I'm hitting nerves all over the place. I would say without even trying. But that would mean that my intent was to make folks feel bad in the first place. Hey, if someone gets upset because my blatant honesty is holding up a mirror that they honestly don't want to look into because they take my general comments personally; not my issue to deal with.


----------



## Nauticqua

Monocrom said:


> Me too.
> 
> At one time, it was the norm. There was a simply understood way of doing things. It used to be seen as (and it truly is) low-class behavior to flaunt one's wealth. Two reasons:
> 
> 1) You don't thumb your nose at those less fortunate by "showing off."
> 
> 2) Much more pragmatic reason.... Don't make yourself a target to those who might decide to physically take what's yours.' And I don't mean just thieves and other scumbags. You're traveling through a neighborhood that has soul-crushing poverty. You pull into a gas-station late at night. The attendant on duty sees your NICE car. Sees your rings. Sees your Rolex.... And for a split-second he realizes that you're wearing more money on you than he sees in over a year. Enough to get his hungry family some real food. Including his small child who cries every night because they didn't get enough to eat. Might be a very moral person, but he might decide that feeding his children is far more important than holding onto his morals. Might decide that feeling like crap is a worthwhile trade-off to his little children being able to fill their tummies.
> 
> Nowadays, the concept of not flaunting it has been replaced with being a flashy A-hole. Pretending that it benefits others because it'll somehow inspire them to work harder to have what you do. That it's somehow "aspirational." (It's actually a ridiculous mind-set. But it exists. You still see some older individuals, especially the Old Money crowd, that adhere to the old concept.)
> 
> Just to clarify, it's never a good thing to be flashy. But if one has the money and wants to tool around in an actual M3, well; even an M3 is rather understated compared to a blood-red Ferrari. Like someone walking around with a Rolex Explorer (most understated Rolex model out there) because they love the look and can afford it. Compared to a guy walking around with a yellow Submariner fake that doesn't even look like gold, while pretending he's a big deal as he flashes it all over the place. That's the same type of guy who puts M3 badges on a base model BMW that was bought used. Fake person, fake watch, fake M3; just playing pretend.
> 
> Whether it's real or fake, trying to impress random strangers with it is just absolutely low-class.


I thought you were going to say:

2- being humble is a noble trait

Instead you rant on about the risk of being robbed by some poor guy trying to feed his kids.

That was just brutal man. I say leave this one alone.


----------



## Monocrom

Nauticqua said:


> I thought you were going to say:
> 
> 2- being humble is a noble trait
> 
> Instead you rant on about the risk of being robbed by some poor guy trying to feed his kids.
> 
> That was just brutal man. I say leave this one alone.


I'm sorry, but I honestly don't know how someone could have misinterpreted that post of mine above.

Humble or not, once again, the old-fashioned view was that it's simply a low-class thing to show off. Especially to those less fortunate. The way that goes, another way of saying it is that humility is a noble trait. Six of one, half-dozen of the other.

And yes, there did exist a pragmatic reason for not showing off. You can call it a rant against a poor individual deciding to do something harsh to feed his kids. I'm confident that other members will see the point that was being made. I wasn't born with a silver spoon in my mouth. And quite frankly, the example I gave above was rather tame compared to the $#!% I've seen out there. No, not in terms of violence to keep one's family fed through crushing poverty. But other acts that some folks are forced to do in order for money. And I mean "forced" because there really is no other alternative.

Anyone doing volunteer work in Africa (and even in their home country) will encounter mothers who sell themselves for a few dollars to keep their families fed. And if their male acquaintance decides he doesn't want to use a condom, well; he doesn't use it. And if the young mother gets A.I.D.S., then that's what happens. And when the relief workers try to convince them not to take such risks, they get asked _"Whose going to take care of and feed my children?"_

So the next day, the young mothers go out and keep doing it because they literally have no other opportunities in some villages. No other way to make money. Their outlook is, if they die 10 years down the road; at least they're taking care of their children NOW. At least their children aren't going hungry, today. And that's the mentality that exists because there is no other choice for many out there in this world.

So is it really all that surprising for someone struggling to feed his children, someone trapped in a job where he literally makes the equivalent of pennies a day, to one day NOT be able to fight off the temptation of robbing a rich tourista flashing his wealth around who walks in late at night needing a few gallons for his rental car? Just another flashy individual there on vacation or holiday. Just another one shoving his wealth (or appearance of it at least) in the guy's face. Having that type of temptation placed in front of him day in and day out, constantly...

Yeah.... I wasn't ranting against the guy trying to keep his family fed.


----------



## Tag Mac

Nauticqua said:


> I thought you were going to say:
> 
> 2- being humble is a noble trait
> 
> Instead you rant on about the risk of being robbed by some poor guy trying to feed his kids.
> 
> That was just brutal man. I say leave this one alone.



I agree, I wasnt looking to get drawn into any deep issues that individuals may have.


----------



## MarkingTime

Monocrom said:


> Damn... I'm hitting nerves all over the place. I would say without even trying. But that would mean that my intent was to make folks feel bad in the first place. Hey, if someone gets upset because my blatant honesty is holding up a mirror that they honestly don't want to look into because they take my general comments personally; not my issue to deal with.


Nope, no nerves here, just wanted to weigh in with my thoughts. It's an interesting topic.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Those who feel the need to show off and pretend are often individuals with poor upbringing (educational and financial, often goes together). 

I always think that people with very cheap and poorly modified cars with massive & obnoxious exhausts and no two panels matching are on their best way down that route. Accelerating around with their caps on backwards. Not much to start with but every penny is spent on making it and therefore themselves seem like more than they actually are.

This behaviour will carry over to other aspects of life. 

The same will then prevent those individuals from actually building up a savings account that can see them through bad times and actually enable them to afford the nicer things in life. 

A fake watch is a red flag to me.


----------



## Tag Mac

I knew someone from work who bought a C180 Mercedes that was badged up to be a fake AMG. They were completely oblivious to what AMG was and bought it because they liked the car. Does this mean that they are a fake person, playing pretend and showing off?


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Tag Mac said:


> I knew someone from work who bought a C180 Mercedes that was badged up to be a fake AMG. They were completely oblivious to what AMG was and bought it because they liked the car. Does this mean that they are a fake person, playing pretend and showing off?


Means they bought from the wrong kind of previous owners.

Saw an old E46 318i with a solo ///M badge on the back, faded, inside was some woman that didn't look like she knew what that badge is supposed to mean either.. now if it had some low hanging exhaust and vinyl over the rear lights with some cool guy and his cap in it, that would be another story.

Brings me to something I have to confess... I do tend to accelerate away from such characters to make a point.


----------



## Tag Mac

How silly they must feel as you roar off into the distance.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

That's why I said confess 

can't help it. I grew up playing power games on the Autobahn, that's all I have left now.



Tag Mac said:


> How silly they must feel as you roar off into the distance.


----------



## twiceaday




----------



## PristineCollector

One of my former business acquaintances would always make a quick comment/compliment on any watch I would be wearing on the days I would see him, and he would immediately follow the comment or compliment with an accented "Is it real?" The first time he asked me that I had a puzzled look on my face and asked "Yes it exists in reality?!" Not knowing that he was asking me if I was wearing a knockoff. When I figured out what it is that he was asking I asked him "Why would anyone want to buy a fake?" He smiled and showed me the "Breitling" on his wrist and said "This fake" and then as we were in his office he showed me three or four Rolexes and said "All fake, I bought from China, all for 200, you save big money, nobody can tell if real or fake." 
I smiled and said "But YOU know if it's real, and that's all that matters." I looked at my watch which not as expensive as some of the "Rolexes" my friend had in his desk drawer but it was real, and excused myself, I stopped doing business with him shortly after this meeting, because I figure if he is trying to pull one over on people with regards to something as simple as a watch, similar principles must apply to his business ethics (which by the way was the case the convo just solidified my opinion of him).


----------



## shnjb

Tag Mac said:


> I knew someone from work who bought a C180 Mercedes that was badged up to be a fake AMG. They were completely oblivious to what AMG was and bought it because they liked the car. Does this mean that they are a fake person, playing pretend and showing off?


That's just lazy. I hope the person didn't think it was AMG.


----------



## Tag Mac

Only so much as 3 meaningless letters, i.e. no association with the fact that AMG represents the top of the Mercedes line up. They knew it was a standard Mercedes and havent been duped in anyway, not sure why they are lazy though.


----------



## Mach 1

The question posed in the initial post of this thread says a lot about the OP. 

Why is the hell would anybody want friends who try to pass off fake watches as real? If the friends are insecure and need attention, certainly the OP is more insecure and feeds his need for superiority by surrounding himself with people who are bigger losers.

All hail The Lord of the Flies!


----------



## Mach 1

shnjb said:


> That's just lazy. I hope the person didn't think it was AMG.


Exactly how is being unfamiliar with AMG lazy? The fact is most people don't know if AMG is an all purpose cleaner or the performance arm of Mercedes Benz.

People who write off the cuff responses to posts without engaging their brains are lazy.


----------



## Chris19delta

justbecauseIcan said:


> Means they bought from the wrong kind of previous owners.


and that they failed to research their purchase.


----------



## Tag Mac

Chris19delta said:


> and that they failed to research their purchase.


Yeah, complete failure. I mean there he was deciding to go with a car that had 1 owner, low milage, perfect condition, leather seats, economical 1.8 engine with full Mercedes service history and I just cant believe he bought it, fancy buying it without knowing what AMG meant.

In fact my aunty bought a Mondeo along the same criteria a few years ago. She looked at several without knowing what the letters LX, i, TD, S, Si, GLX, meant that were on the boot lid and chose the one that was in best condition. Fancy that.


----------



## Ltvn68

In 31 years of wearing a Rolex Submariner, never once did anyone ask me about my watch. The watch, in the meantime became an integral part of my life. I will never regret buying it. The importance of the watch resides in its reliability and my personal appreciation of that fact and not because of what others think about it. 99% of the real people out there don't care about your watch. I know a vet who is currently wearing a sterile Parnis Submariner from China. I suppose you could say he is a fake guy for wearing a fake watch but you would be mistaken. He is a combat vet, Alaska bush pilot, and the kind of guy I would trust watching my six. He would love to have a real Rolex I am sure but cannot afford it. The Parnis was gifted to him. Pleases do not look down on him if you see him. He also wears a few combat scars and a number of medals he does not say much about.


----------



## Skippy4000

Ltvn68 said:


> In 31 years of wearing a Rolex Submariner, never once did anyone ask me about my watch. The watch, in the meantime became an integral part of my life. I will never regret buying it. The importance of the watch resides in its reliability and my personal appreciation of that fact and not because of what others think about it. 99% of the real people out there don't care about your watch. I know a vet who is currently wearing a sterile Parnis Submariner from China. I suppose you could say he is a fake guy for wearing a fake watch but you would be mistaken. He is a combat vet, Alaska bush pilot, and the kind of guy I would trust watching my six. He would love to have a real Rolex I am sure but cannot afford it. The Parnis was gifted to him. Pleases do not look down on him if you see him. He also wears a few combat scars and a number of medals he does not say much about.


A parnis is not a fake?


----------



## Nauticqua

Shepperdw said:


> A parnis is not a fake?


He mentioned the parnis is a fake, but to not hassle the veteran if you see him, because for some reason someone he knows gAve him a piece of crap watch to walk around with.


----------



## Famousname

Shepperdw said:


> A parnis is not a fake?


I think he meant to ask "Parnis is fake?" Which, by the way, would be a valid question. Parnis is Parnis. Yes, styled to "homage" other famous watches, but they put "Parnis" and their movement right up front and center and never once say they are anything but Parnis. So, is this being "fake"? THAT is the question.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

close enough. Even worse than a fake because it bears a crappy name.


----------



## Tag Mac

Ltvn68 said:


> The Parnis was gifted to him. Pleases do not look down on him if you see him. He also wears a few combat scars and a number of medals he does not say much about.


From reading some of the ignorant posts on here I think that is inevitable, but are you really bothered about what these sort of people think?


----------



## shnjb

A watch that's a copyright violation is similar enough to a fake.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

I noticed something.. people that love watches, and can afford expensive ones like rolex or Breitling, usually don't really show off their watches.. 

some years ago i met a man in Austria on winter vacation, we were talking about all kinds of things, and the conversation turned to watches.. 
i'm not really a fan of Rolex watches, but that's because of some kinds of people only wearing rolex to show off their wealth.. 

i stated (not knowing what watch he was wearing) "Rolex is for people with money, Rado is for people with Taste". he smiled, and showed me his watch.. you've guessed it.. a Rado..

if i see someone "flashing" his "Rolex" All the time.. 90% sure it's a fake.. 

I don't own a Rolex, i make my own watches.. it has been an evolution of my hobby, making small things, first for scalemodeling, later creating my own watches.. really cool to create your own.. 

i have had one occasion where someone showed his"Rolex".. i could see with a quick glance it was fake.. i just told him it was a nice try.. close, but moste definately no cigar.. end of conversation.. he really thought no one could spot it as a fake.. too bad for him.. i'm a stickler for details, also in other fields like certain motorcycles.. especially the Ducati 851.. if i hadn't bought that motorcycle, i could have bought a Rolex, but a watch can't take me to Italy on summer vacations.. it is all in priorities..


----------



## shnjb

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> I noticed something.. people that love watches, and can afford expensive ones like rolex or Breitling, usually don't really show off their watches..
> 
> some years ago i met a man in Austria on winter vacation, we were talking about all kinds of things, and the conversation turned to watches..
> i'm not really a fan of Rolex watches, but that's because of some kinds of people only wearing rolex to show off their wealth..
> 
> i stated (not knowing what watch he was wearing) "Rolex is for people with money, Rado is for people with Taste". he smiled, and showed me his watch.. you've guessed it.. a Rado..
> 
> if i see someone "flashing" his "Rolex" All the time.. 90% sure it's a fake..
> 
> I don't own a Rolex, i make my own watches.. it has been an evolution of my hobby, making small things, first for scalemodeling, later creating my own watches.. really cool to create your own..
> 
> i have had one occasion where someone showed his"Rolex".. i could see with a quick glance it was fake.. i just told him it was a nice try.. close, but moste definately no cigar.. end of conversation.. he really thought no one could spot it as a fake.. too bad for him.. i'm a stickler for details, also in other fields like certain motorcycles.. especially the Ducati 851.. if i hadn't bought that motorcycle, i could have bought a Rolex, but a watch can't take me to Italy on summer vacations.. it is all in priorities..


What was wrong with his fake?


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

what was wrong?.. a number of things.. the printing on the dial wasn't as crisp as it should be, the numbers between the lugs were laser etched instead of engraved, the cyclops lens on the crystal was not really enlarging the date.. that is the first "give-away", you can spot that from 3 feet.. because.. on a real one.. you CAN actually read the date from 3 feet..


----------



## ShortOnTime3

I don't really know people who flaunt their stuff, be it a watch, a car, or a house. Most of the people I tend to associate with are fairly down to earth, IMO. Now, do I know people who wear reps? Yes. One guy wears an automatic Invicta diver that looks exactly like a Sub and another guy (I'm a little less friendly with this guy, but not because of his watch) has an Alpha SMP rep. None of these guys flash their watches around or even talk about them. The invicta guy is a close friend who's wife got him the watch and he showed it to me when he got it. It's not bad looking for what it is, but he doesn't go around pretending he's wearing a rolex. 

I generally avoid people who are flashy--regardless of whether they buy real or fake stuff.


----------



## Tag Mac

You're friends with someone who wears a rep and you post on these forums? Gasp! :rodekaart
BAN HIM!


----------



## PremierCurrency

MattHofstadt said:


> Usually ask more questions to see how far they'll take the lie. Fake watches are for fake people, and I don't include fake people in my circle of friends.


+1 !!


----------



## Everyworks

A smack across the face... ;-)


----------



## Tag Mac

What exactly is a fake person? My daughter has dolls and my son has action figures. They are fake people but non of them wear watches.


----------



## Justintime308

I smile politely and move along.. And then delete them off Facebook as soon as I get home


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Justintime308 said:


> And then delete them off Facebook as soon as I get home


aka the ultimate punishment of this day and age


----------



## Tag Mac

The funny thing is, this is exactly what I would call being fake? Putting a front on by smiling at them and then when they are out of sight deleting them when you get home.
The ironic thing is few people on this thread would ever make it within my circle friends as you can tell exactly what sort of judgemental, hypocrites they are. The sort of friends I have I chose due to their quality traits that have already been established. The sort of friendships I value could not simply be undone by them going out and buying a materialistic possession, whether a genuine article or not. I actually feel sad to know that there are many people out there who clearly have no idea what true friendship is.


----------



## Justintime308

Ok, I was just kidding. I don't even use Facebook, because I haven't got any friends.


----------



## slcbbrown

No response is required.


----------



## Tag Mac

Justintime308 said:


> Ok, I was just kidding. I don't even use Facebook, because I haven't got any friends.


Whether you were or not there are plenty of people on this thread that have showed their true colours.


----------



## Justintime308

Tag Mac said:


> Whether you were or not there are plenty of people on this thread that have showed their true colours.


Yes, yes. And you don't have to choose to befriend them. I've known many of friends before I even got into watches, and I couldn't care less what they have on their wrist. I only regret your overreaction to what was my meek attempt at dry humor.


----------



## Tag Mac

Have you read the whole thread?


----------



## Famousname

End thread. This is getting silly.


----------



## zaxsingh

Indeed. I read the thread the last 85 posts and many people are giving the issue over importance. There could be many reasons why the poor fella is wearing a fake watch. ( And the OP only asked about someone wearing a fake watches, not rebadged Mercedes and BMWs). And as it's been noted by some posters, reasons could range from it being a gift from someone close, can't afford the real one, etc, etc. I'm sure every person who wears a fake has his own reason for doing so and must have considered it before the decision (to wear it). Who are we to judge?? Unless you are the solicitors for the actual brands and it's your duty to apprehend and bring to justice counterfeiters & users of counterfeit goods and are just doing a job. I say leave the poor sods alone!


----------



## Kittysafe

Odd question, simply put, I don't have friends who do this.


----------



## Tag Mac

But would you start treating them any different if they did? I personally wouldn't care less yet others on here would hang, draw and quarter them.


----------



## oneday

If they are trying to "show off", I just smile and make a sarcastic comment.


----------



## zaxsingh

oneday said:


> If they are trying to "show off", I just smile and make a sarcastic comment.


But if they weren't "showing off" ... either just going off quietly on their own way or admitting its a fake they've got .... then??


----------



## Tag Mac

Just smile? Many people here seem to like 'just smiling'...not sure why seeing a fake watch would make them happy but there you go.


----------



## Justintime308

Tag Mac said:


> Just smile? Many people here seem to like 'just smiling'...not sure why seeing a fake watch would make them happy but there you go.


So now we can't smile at our friends too?


----------



## Tag Mac

Can't we? 
I'm not telling anyone that we can't smile at our friends, after all it sounds as though everyone enjoys doing it when they know better. Such restraint and humility, we all need friends like that, don't we?


----------



## Justintime308

To each his own I guess. I actually wear fake football jerseys bought overseas (because unlike a watch, I really don't see the point of paying so much more for an authentic shirt) and my good pals, who support other teams, will laugh and say "Good call, Arsenal aren't worth supporting anyway!" and we'll all have a good laugh about it. 

Guess you truly are the master of restraint and humility, given the way you snap antagonistically at anyone who disagrees with you in the slightest. 

I apologize sincerely if this comes across as a personal attack, and respect fully your opinion. But I'd much rather have friends who can joke about the fake things we own (watch or otherwise) than someone so uptight and moralistic. It is snobbishness of a different kind.


----------



## Dr.Brian

I don't really care what other people do with their money. I'm hard to impress anyway. And, maybe because of what I do, I don't feel like I need to keep up with the Jones's either. Having said that, for the most part, my friends/colleagues/acquaintances can afford some luxury items, so I don't see it being an issue.


----------



## Tag Mac

Justintime308 said:


> To each his own I guess. I actually wear fake football jerseys bought overseas (because unlike a watch, I really don't see the point of paying so much more for an authentic shirt) and my good pals, who support other teams, will laugh and say "Good call, Arsenal aren't worth supporting anyway!" and we'll all have a good laugh about it.
> 
> Guess you truly are the master of restraint and humility, given the way you snap antagonistically at anyone who disagrees with you in the slightest.
> 
> I apologize sincerely if this comes across as a personal attack, and respect fully your opinion. But I'd much rather have friends who can joke about the fake things we own (watch or otherwise) than someone so uptight and moralistic. It is snobbishness of a different kind.


I take on board your views, thank you. Maybe I'll leave it at that. Comments made earlier in this thread by those who have since disappeared really got my back up. I found it difficult to stay quiet when people passed off such rude, judgemental and hypocritical comments as perfectly acceptable. Even when people write, "I just smile" comments, why? I know it is quite hard to resist not letting on that you know better as it is in our nature to want to do just that but it will lead to embarrassment. Giving a smile achieves our aim without so many words as the friend understands exactly what that smile means - unless they are really thick but as I wouldn't be friends with anyone who lacked intelligence then that wouldnt be an issue! (joke);-).

I think it would be harder but best all round to be upfront and tell them that you think it was a copy while at the same time offering a compliment, e.g. admiring for how well executed it was, or saying, "yeah, Ive always loved that watch but this is the closest I would ever get as well". You've reduced the embarrassment while laying your cards out on the table rather than hiding behind a fronted facial expression, this, I think a true friend would really appreciate. Of course, if someone else has a good alternative it would be good to discuss, as this is what the thread was supposed to be about, not an opportunity for people to announce to everyone else how they would completely disassociate themselves from such lower form of people who would even think about such a thing.


----------



## zaxsingh

Having read all the comments going one way or the other, I personally don't care if the guy (say a friend) is wearing a fake. To that person, the fake watch may be all he can afford. All all he would want to spend on a watch. Reading thru the forums here, we see a lot of comments from people how many people around them just couldnt give too hoots about a watch. Most don't even bother with a watch these days. Yet others, many of us included, place quite some importance on a watch ... hence we are willing to spend big bucks on a little piece of steel (or whatever other metal) whose function is to merely tell the time. If we are "appreciating the fine machinery", I can think of many other machines that we should gladly pay mega-bucks for too ....

The same way, some people will spend tonnes of money on a luxury or sports car while to many its just a vehicle to get from point A to point B. Many wouldn't want to associate themselves with "such a show of wealth and extravaganze" yet some of these same people would be sporting watches costing tens of thousands of dollars.

It just goes to prove that really its a very personal choice. Some want to spend on cars, some on watches, others on designer label clothes. Some think its better to spend on a holiday in the Bahamas while others rather prefer to enjoy an exquisite dinner by world-rated chefs (and go home half hungry). But fulfilled otherwise.

So what if its a fake? Obviously, someone somewhere still MADE it. The bit about stealing the design, I agree its not acceptable as its someone's hard, creative work. But I don't like the length some people go to to snub someone wearing a fake. Leave them alone.


----------



## Dr.Brian

ShortOnTime3 said:


> I don't really know people who flaunt their smtuff, be it a watch, a car, or a house. Most of the people I tend to associate with are fairly down to earth, IMO. Now, do I know people who wear reps? Yes. One guy wears an automatic Invicta diver that looks exactly like a Sub and another guy (I'm a little less friendly with this guy, but not because of his watch) has an Alpha SMP rep. None of these guys flash their watches around or even talk about them. The invicta guy is a close friend who's wife got him the watch and he showed it to me when he got it. It's not bad looking for what it is, but he doesn't go around pretending he's wearing a rolex.
> 
> I generally avoid people who are flashy--regardless of whether they buy real or fake stuff.


So people that own and use luxury items are flashy and flaunting their wealth?
Interesting position to take as a member of a watch forum. I have nice things. Should I hide them? Many people that I know have way less than I do spend a lot more money on depreciating assets. I guess I don't see it as flaunting my wealth, as I can actually afford the things that I buy, and my wife and I have worked quite hard to get here.
Buying a Ferrari might be flaunting your wealth though.


----------



## njegos

it never happened to me.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Speaking of fake badges on cars, I know a couple with people with Integra Type-Rs that have "down" badged them to the base model badging.


----------



## Shane94116

427_Monster said:


> There's nothing wrong with buying a fake and telling people it's a fake...but it's completely wrong to buy a fake and tell people it's real. Those type of people are the biggest tools. Fortunately none of my friends/family are like that.
> 
> The most common type of this behavior that I have witnessed is up-badging cars, e.g., 328/335s with M badges, C250s with AMG badges. And yes I will call them out.
> 
> Saw a really nice BMW 328 coupe with a M badge in Trader Joes parking lot. I talked to the owner, and here's our convo.
> "Nice M3. How much did you pay for it" - me
> "Yeah I know. $80k. It's very fast and sweet"
> "$80k??!! You got ripped off big time. That looks like a $45k 328 with a $5 M badge from ebay. And no it's not fast" - me
> No words from the owner. Just got into the car and drove away.


i see a good deal of nice watches, but no fakes. As far as up-badging I doo see that here and there, but just laugh. I'd never call anyone out because who knows how they'd react and it's usually only on the freeway.


----------



## shvlhd69

Live and let live....does it really matter? Why waste the time arguing over such a pointless and trivial matter? Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Metlin

Who cares?

At the end of the day, I value the relationship over the authenticity of a material good. I find the whole thing absurd.


----------



## Metlin

..


----------



## Monocrom

Metlin said:


> Who cares?
> 
> At the end of the day, I value the relationship over the authenticity of a material good. I find the whole thing absurd.


It is something to take note of. It reveals a character flaw in the individual. Perhaps it ends there. Perhaps not. Not saying it's a major red flag. Just saying, don't ignore the character flaw completely.


----------



## Monocrom

Metlin said:


> Patek could easily automate their manufacturing facilities and outsource the vast majority of the "quality" tasks to a developing country and still retain their similar standards. Would it be easy? Of course not. But is it possible? Hell yeah.


I agreed with your entire post, except this portion. Everything is possible. Probable or likely?.... far from it. Literally every single actual American company that used to make their products in America for decades, but then finally started outsourcing to China; the quality has turned to absolute garbage! Pick any American company that has outsourced after decades of doing it themselves. Doesn't matter. Same conclusion every time. Quality plummeted. Garbage products that can't even be described as "piss poor" because they're not even worth urinating on. One example, A.T. Cross. I used to sell them years ago. High quality pens built to a very high standard; but without the asking price of a Montblanc or a Cartier. Not too long ago, started outsourcing to China.... And now their pens are beyond piss poor junk.

I'd rather Patek Philippe not go the same route. Now don't misunderstand, I know that quite a few companies in China are perfectly capable of making truly quality goods. I own products from such companies. One of my favorite flashlight brands is Fenix. I was buying their products back when they were a small but growing unknown to the public, company. Only sold their lights over the internet. Now they're far bigger, with distribution at places like REI. (Though if you want their Top Of The Line best performing flashlights, it's still online only.) Fenix is a fully Chinese company. That's the odd part. Full blown Chinese companies have no issues making quality goods. Foreign nations that outsource to China, completely different story!

Plus, when Patek's customers find out that work is being outsourced to China; do you really think they're not going to look down their noses at the brand for "cheaping out." Of course they will. Patek will be seen as having lost a great deal of its prestige.


----------



## Chronopolis

Metlin said:


> Who cares?
> 
> At the end of the day, I value the relationship over the authenticity of a material good. I find the whole thing absurd.


Chroo dat. But I can't really imagine you being friends with anyone who would actually bother trying to PASS OFF anything as something it is not. So much work to do sheeeeat like that.

Being something of a fake myself, I myself don't mind anything "fake" per se when presented as such. ;-)


----------



## chum_2000_uk

You'll come across bullshitters in all walks of life. Most of my life, I've known one guy or another who seems to have some kind of chip on their shoulder and feels the need to constantly try and impress people with tall tales, or complete ********. More often than not, it seems like everyone else can see it but them. 

It obviously stems from feelings of inadequacy over something or other. I find myself feeling embarrassed for them, it's often such a shame to see someone making a fool of themselves like that. 

Unless the guy's a complete douche, or it becomes a problem in terms of a friendship or something, I just let them get on with it. I personally think calling someone out just to make them look silly in front of people is an indicator of your own undesirable character traits.


----------



## Metlin

Chronopolis said:


> Chroo dat. But I can't really imagine you being friends with anyone who would actually bother trying to PASS OFF anything as something it is not. So much work to do sheeeeat like that.
> 
> Being something of a fake myself, I myself don't mind anything "fake" per se when presented as such. ;-)


Is that you, Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## Monocrom

Metlin said:


> Is that you, Lindsay Lohan?


I'd lose respect for him, if he was. :-d


----------



## Cletus2014

There sure are a lot of different views regarding "fake watches" here, but there's one I haven't seen represented yet. I own several high end watches and like many here, they are for my own personal satisfaction, not to show off, pretend, or flaunt anything. I also own a number 'reps' because working on them is a hobby I enjoy. I like to be able to disassemble these pieces, mod them, 'patina' the dials and hands and otherwise practice watchmaking on a "Rolex" that didn't cost eight grand and won't hurt if I mess it up. My successful projects are beautiful watches in their own right and the point of owning and wearing them has absolutely nothing to do with pretending, showing off wealth unearned, or anything else like that. I simply get a lot of pleasure from owning something I shaped and molded myself and which looks nice to me. 

Is that really a terrible thing?


----------



## little big feather

To Cletus 2014......You are one in a million....The rest(buying fakes) are just phonies....IMHO


----------



## maverickmonk

Monocrom said:


> Instead of actually working harder to be more successful, it's just easier for some adults to play pretend. Call me crazy, but I stopped doing that $#!% when I grew up. Is there truly anything more genuinely pathetic than adults who play pretend?


As someone who goes to comic con, I take offense to that 

Then again, in the real world I don't make crap up. My seiko is just a seiko. My citizen is a citizen. My civic is a 117hp turd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

maverickmonk said:


> As someone who goes to comic con, I take offense to that
> 
> Then again, in the real world I don't make crap up. My seiko is just a seiko. My citizen is a citizen. My civic is a 117hp turd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with Comic Con or other such places since EVERYONE isn't trying to fool anyone.


----------



## Spate93

Everytime I go to India for vacation some of my family members show me stuff that's obviously fake to try to impress me. Not everyone can afford such things. I'm to nice to say anything and smile and tell them that it's a great watch etc. because I only see them every few years that smile they get from the compliment from a "American" is priceless. I know some of them don't know it's fake. I have to much of a heart to not tell them. I let them live their life because doesn't everyone want nice things? That make them feel normal to society's norms nowadays. On the other hand whenever I got India I try not to wear any of my watches and only bring my simplest g-shock. I would flaunt in general but I certainly wouldn't let my family feel like they are lower than me by wearing my most exp pieces. With that being said even if I don't wear my nicest clothes and try to be normal in a diff country they know I'm American because even tho I'm bilingual they can tell from the slight diff in my speech and clothing and assume I'm rich and filled with money bags, so I travel with a native so I won't get ripped off or robbed. 

Those are my thoughts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crunchy

Depends how good of a friend.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lanonagar

I tr to avoid such people. I think it more important to see whether the person is faking it or he really don't know about the watch. I never disheartened a nice guy who really don't know about the watch. On the other side, if any mean person is trying to fake the watch knowing that it is not original, then I would ask him many questions about it. Sometimes, I question people like a cop when they are trying to fake it. I would like to say that it depends on the person and its nature.


----------



## BDIC

I have a friend who has a few watches that are of questionable origin. Yes he's one of those show offs. Yes he claims they are real. And yes he is a tool sometimes. However, he will give you the shirt off his back and wake up in the middle of the night to help you if your stuck. So you have to take the good with the bad. I do always break his chops about his "fake rolex" though  .


----------



## bustercat

I explain the awesomeness that is Vostok watches.

Fakes are tacky, but people paying more than they should/can actually afford for a genuine article can be pretty tacky too because its probably for the wrong reasons.


----------



## jjlwis1

427_Monster said:


> There's nothing wrong with buying a fake and telling people it's a fake...but it's completely wrong to buy a fake and tell people it's real. Those type of people are the biggest tools. Fortunately none of my friends/family are like that.
> 
> The most common type of this behavior that I have witnessed is up-badging cars, e.g., 328/335s with M badges, C250s with AMG badges. And yes I will call them out.
> 
> Saw a really nice BMW 328 coupe with a M badge in Trader Joes parking lot. I talked to the owner, and here's our convo.
> "Nice M3. How much did you pay for it" - me
> "Yeah I know. $80k. It's very fast and sweet"
> "$80k??!! You got ripped off big time. That looks like a $45k 328 with a $5 M badge from ebay. And no it's not fast" - me
> No words from the owner. Just got into the car and drove away.


Fakewatchbusta on instagram


----------



## VabaX

93EXCivic said:


> Speaking of fake badges on cars, I know a couple with people with Integra Type-Rs that have "down" badged them to the base model badging.


sounds like a good way for younger drivers to avoid unwanted police attention.

im gonna have to look into this, thanks


----------



## Atmosphere82

get new friends


----------



## aaronmd

VabaX said:


> sounds like a good way for younger drivers to avoid unwanted police attention.
> 
> im gonna have to look into this, thanks


the ITR is one of the most sought after by thieves as well. I have a friend who debadged their ITR after 2 others were stolen within a week in town.


----------



## Tonysco

If they want to pretend that a watch they know to be fake in genuine then all the best to them, its their life and i wouldn't bother them with arguing about it. If they believe its genuine but its a fake i would let them know.


----------



## NapoleonBonaparte

You think Id be friends with such people? My brother has a fake Patek. With him I have no choice


----------



## ds760476

I kinda wish I got the same feeling from fake watches that I get from real ones; it would save me a bundle. 

In all seriousness, I can't be bothered with the provenance of someone else's crap.


----------



## Magic Stick

i ask them nicely, may i try it on my wrist for a second, Maan?
i took it and THREW IT ON THE GROUND!

welcome to the real world jackass.


----------



## pronstar

Magic Stick said:


> i ask them nicely, may i try it on my wrist for a second, Maan?
> i took it and THREW IT ON THE GROUND!
> 
> welcome to the real world jackass.


Sounds like someone needs a hug... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

aaronmd said:


> the ITR is one of the most sought after by thieves as well. I have a friend who debadged their ITR after 2 others were stolen within a week in town.


You can still pick out a type R without its badges, if you know what you're looking for


----------



## ka-zu-ki

If I see that they're buying a watch that could have paid for my schooling, I'd be pissed but its good knowing that they're always be buying more fakes to maintain the look while I hold onto the hard earn real ones.


----------



## rdoder

Magic Stick said:


> i ask them nicely, may i try it on my wrist for a second, Maan?
> i took it and THREW IT ON THE GROUND!
> 
> welcome to the real world jackass.


Haha, Lonely Island!!!

Myself, I would just judge such people silently.


----------



## Tag Mac

Ive learnt its best not to judge as you generally have no idea of the bigger picture.


----------



## drawman623

Context determines the response.

When I see a "poser" representing their fake watch or production Mercedes as an AMG, I don't bother with them in front of others unless they try to defame me. But when they are alone, I call them out. Sometimes the person is so entrenched in their own false personal fable that they argue their stuff is real...and others truly don't know any better. I don't make a big deal of it, but I don't let it slide either. There is no shame in truth.

As I'm a fan of Resco watches (some regard them as Navy Seal watches) I would be offended to see a poser claim they are an elite soldier when they are not. I've never encountered such a person but for those who use their watch to steal the valor of heroes, I would likely gather a bit of info and place a call. Some traditions deserve respect, even from a civilian watch guy like me.

This thread reminds me of an authentication request that came in to me years ago. A man wanted his Balabushka Pool Cue authenticated. I'm published on the topic of cue evaluation so I met with him. His Balabushka was clearly a Palmer cue, apparently representred to him fraudulently by the previous seller. He had been duped by that person out of $7000. He tried to take it out on me and argued aggressively that I was wrong. Some folks need to lie to themselves. Different strokes


----------



## Rallyfan13

I'm not paid to protect the IP of any firm, and I don't care whether others violate the trademarks of firms that have done absolutely nothing for me and never will, beyond providing a watch in exchange for money. 

I don't care on any level what someone else wears, and whether it's authentic or not. 

Some of the responses here indicate that it's not only the wearer of the replica that has a complex -- it's also certainly the wearer of the authentic. This isn't a criticism but rather an observation. None of this is my problem, and if it's yours, I admire you because you are living a blessed life. Enjoy it and stay healthy.

EDIT: I just thought of something else. Let's accept what some watch firms are saying, that the presence of fakes on the market dilutes their trademark and by extension the value of their products (and why would we not accept at face value the sayings of companies that rely on perception to inflate their prices and collect our money?...) 

Isn't that terrific if it's true? 

Would we not want to encourage fakes to flood the market, so that we can then pay less for the authentic watches as their value is diluted exactly like their makers claim? In turn, the makers of authentic watches would get the opportunity they've always wanted: they can sell their goods at lower prices so that they don't have to stay awake every night feeling guilty about their high prices, like they've done so far. It's time their suffering ends, isn't it?

Win-win. There seems to be an argument in favour of encouraging your friends to buy replicas, by the bushel.


----------



## jvingerhoets1

My friends wear fashion watches only (Diesel, Armani etc.). Also, my friends know i'm into watches so they know better than to tell me a fake watch is real.

That said, if the situation should occur, i would call my friend out on it. We would all have a good laugh about it and have a few more beers.

Yeah, i can say things to my friends without having to worry about our friendship. I think that's how friendship should work

Verstuurd vanaf mijn HUAWEI MT7-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy

I don't have any friends or acquaintances like that. If I did and they tried to convince me they're fake was real I would punch them in the face remove the watch and stomp the s**t out of it(I wouldn't really do that but it sounds funny)


----------



## Recoil Rob

"
How do you respond to friends and acquaintances who try to pass off fake luxury watches as genuine?"

Depends on what they ask me.


----------



## Monocrom

The more I think about it, the more I'm glad I have pragmatic friends. Their watches won't "wow" anyone. But a real Timex or Citizen (just as an example) is _*far *_better than a fake Rolex.


----------



## drhr

Hasn't happened but if so, examine the watches in an effort to learn more about what's out there in the watch world, my friends (if it happens) can do whatever they want, wouldn't bother me . . .


----------



## steadyrock

I actually have a fake Rolex sub and I wear it. A friend gave it to me one day when I realized the watch I was wearing had broken. It sat in my drawer for a few years until I decided to give it a try. It's not a very good fake but it keeps decent time. I've had two people comment on it, and I've never tried to represent it as real. If asked, I *always* say it's a copy. I'm not one to misrepresent, and I wouldn't have bought it for myself, but it was free and I have it and I kinda like it, so why not? At age 37, I'm not out to impress anybody with fake bling.


----------



## atomicfront

None of my friends wear watches but if they did and they bought a fake I am sure they would brag that it was a fake. I don't know anyone who would spend 5k plus for a watch. They all make good money but aren't into showing off. My brother in law is worth millions and wears cheap clothes. 

i doubt I could spot a watch being a fake. If I did I would never embarrass anyone by calling them out on it. What would that gain me? No way to win friends.


----------



## rbob99

I have only known one guy who wore a fake Rolex. He turned out to be a fake friend.


----------



## Seiko_mod

I ask, where he bought this "beautiful" watch.


----------



## sumanbhadra

oh very well .thank God for it -their attitude liberates us


----------



## RobPagNY

I DONT respond at all to that fodder....


----------



## SunnyDaze

I'd probably be thrilled that someone had something on their wrist that isn't an Apple watch, Invicta, or Fossil.


----------



## ev13wt

PAAAHHH fake Rolex man. You suck. Can't afford the real thing huh? 

.
.
.

I downloaded a bunch of new movies on the weekend, want any?


----------



## Rallyfan13

Yet when fakes are posted on wrist shots on this forum people don't call it out -- at least not in the thread. The dive WRUW is an example. Anyway, happy 2016 all.


----------



## Spyvito

My boss wears a fake Breitling that he purchased in China and while he doesn't say "look at this" he hopes to impress with it. Funny thing is that he doesn't really know watches and never comments on my genuine ones.

What loses points with me is that he can actually afford a nice timepiece.


----------



## Toothbras

Rallyfan13 said:


> Yet when fakes are posted on wrist shots on this forum people don't call it out -- at least not in the thread. The dive WRUW is an example. Anyway, happy 2016 all.


For real? I've never noticed. Call that **** out next time!!!


----------



## steadyrock

atomicfront said:


> My brother in law is worth millions and wears cheap clothes.


My portfolio has a worth that includes seven zeroes, but they're not all on the same side of the decimal point. Nevertheless, I do know plenty of folks who are honest to goodness millionaires - from retirees with well planned portfolios to entrepreneurs with personal let worths in the multiple dozens of millions. The ones who really have it, buy used cars and wear clothes from Costco. The guy driving an SL600 and a Range Rover with multiple houses in beach cities, who "made a killing" in the mortgage business, bought it all on cheap paper credit and spend their whole day shuffling payments to keep the lights on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YungHorologist

Justintime308 said:


> To each his own I guess. I actually wear fake football jerseys bought overseas (because unlike a watch, I really don't see the point of paying so much more for an authentic shirt) and my good pals, who support other teams, will laugh and say "Good call, Arsenal aren't worth supporting anyway!" and we'll all have a good laugh about it.
> 
> Guess you truly are the master of restraint and humility, given the way you snap antagonistically at anyone who disagrees with you in the slightest.
> 
> I apologize sincerely if this comes across as a personal attack, and respect fully your opinion. But I'd much rather have friends who can joke about the fake things we own (watch or otherwise) than someone so uptight and moralistic. It is snobbishness of a different kind.


completely agree. like buying a fake watch in NYC that looks horrible and making fun of it with your friends is not a horrible thing. it's a souvenir and a running joke!

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------

